# Filtering with an sblive/audigy/audigy 2



## Guest (Sep 6, 2007)

Hello !

Here is an important info for owners of EMU10k1/10k2 DSP cards :
with kxproject driver (search on google), it is possible to configure (tried on an audigy 2 zs) :

- 23 EQ Peak effect (parametric eq - bell effect, included in standard package)

or :

- 8 EQ P5 (UFX effects package), that's a 40 band parametric eq !

All effects are configurable by MIDI => Is it possible to handle compatibility with Room Eq wiz ???

Anyway, i have configured my filters based on REW data and it is working great !

See ya.

*Warning : * Don't download kxproject drivers from download page (versions shown are outdated) but browse to the forum in 'general' section. You will find version 3539. Here is a direct link to the thread : Version 3539 released


----------

